# Arrarex Caravel Queries



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Morning,

I picked up an Arrarex Caravel on here a few weeks ago, and have some probably fairly basic questions.

1) I'm getting a wet puck. Is this normal?

2) It doesn't seem to like as much force/pressure as my La Pavoni. I've also noticed that the espresso I'm getting has less body. I assume these two points are related, but haven't done the basic check of using the same beans on my La Pav. This has turned into more of an incomplete observation than a question.

3) I know that bottomless portafilters are few and far between, but if anyone knows of where I can get one (and maybe different baskets) I'd be much obliged.

I've already had to replace the seals as there was leaking around the grouphead. I'm not convinced that the OE seals I ordered are the best fit around the piston (there was some leaking around the piston and above the grouphead with some very finely ground coffee) but I digress.

Thanks

AliG


----------

